# ISARMS Forum review



## tochi121 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey I came over here from Isarms forum cause they are very biased on their source reviews. Its like you ask a question about a source they flame the source or flame you off the site. This guy Dylan Gemelli runs that place but they aren't friendly to sources outside of his recommendations. It seems the mods run multiple steroid sources, and Dylan Gemelli takes money from steroid sources like napsgear for advertising. They are like a mafia over there. If you ask anything they attack if it's not the source they run. Its a damn shame.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah, that place is a fucking toilet.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 11, 2021)

Anyone who interacts with "Swillin Yergelli" should know what to expect from him, he's been doing it for ages.

Welcome...


----------



## datum (Nov 11, 2021)

Isarms forum was developed by Dylan Gemelli to make fake reviews of success stories of SARMS. SARMS are useless in bodybuilding and have been shown to cause cancer in humans and are very harmful to the kidneys.

The forum's supporting crew of scammers who masquerade as moderators include RickRock, stevesmi, CEO, cbbram and Gemelli. Gemelli also goes by SARMS4Sale. The forum is littered with fake reviews and negative reviews of their competitors. Do not ever take advice from ISARMS website!


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 12, 2021)

tochi121 said:


> Hey I came over here from Isarms forum cause they are very biased on their source reviews. Its like you ask a question about a source they flame the source or flame you off the site. This guy Dylan Gemelli runs that place but they aren't friendly to sources outside of his recommendations. It seems the mods run multiple steroid sources, and Dylan Gemelli takes money from steroid sources like napsgear for advertising. They are like a mafia over there. If you ask anything they attack if it's not the source they run. Its a damn shame.


Bro, you need to run 35 tabs of N2Guard, 50mg of Ostarine, and a fistful of Ligandrol every day or you’re just wasting your time. 

Don’t forget the lawn clippings, err, HCGenerate for your PCT.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 12, 2021)

Fuck Gemelli and his merry crew. Friends don't let friends hang out on iSarms, Evolutionary or Anabolex. These are all sleazy af sites.

Tazz is just  a rube of theirs and if he were smart he'd bail his sorry ass out of there.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 12, 2021)

datum said:


> have been shown to cause cancer in humans and are very harmful to the kidney's



Source for SARMs causing cancer?


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 12, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Anyone who interacts with "Swillin Yergelli" should know what to expect from him, he's been doing it for ages.
> 
> Welcome...


Have you ever seen what Dylan looks like? He's so damn laughable.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 12, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Have you ever seen what Dylan looks like? He's so damn laughable.


Yup... bizarre dude...


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 12, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Yup... bizarre dude...


His sarms cycles really helped no doubt


----------



## Yano (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh this is the crack head I was laughing about a few weeks back I saw on youtube. The kid that sits in front of his wall of sneakers lookin all gakked out tryin to give advice. He's as big as a greasy broom handle I wouldn't trust shit he says.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 12, 2021)

Yano said:


> Oh this is the crack head I was laughing about a few weeks back I saw on youtube. The kid that sits in front of his wall of sneakers lookin all gakked out tryin to give advice. He's as big as a greasy broom handle I wouldn't trust shit he says.


If he’s actually running all of the gear that he claims and looks like he does, he has the worst genetics ever and has no idea what he’s doing.

A 150 lb AIDS patient is the last person that I’d trust for AAS advice.  I know 100% natty guys that fucking demolish his physique and drink beer twice a week.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 12, 2021)

Yano said:


> Oh this is the crack head I was laughing about a few weeks back I saw on youtube. The kid that sits in front of his wall of sneakers lookin all gakked out tryin to give advice. He's as big as a greasy broom handle I wouldn't trust shit he says.


Yep he is a tweaker speaker.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

This just in, we landed on the moon! The freaking MOON!!!


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 13, 2022)

Well OP, you came to the right place.


----------



## ShaggyLegs (Jul 18, 2022)

LGD gave me gyno.  Thanks Dylan Gimelli.  I got hard as shit on ostarine and s-23.  Probably because my estrogen was crashed and I couldn't fuck but damn son hard as nails.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 18, 2022)

ShaggyLegs said:


> LGD gave me gyno.  Thanks Dylan Gimelli.  I got hard as shit on ostarine and s-23.  Probably because my estrogen was crashed and I couldn't fuck but damn son hard as nails.


If it looks and sounds like shit...Its probably shit..

Both can be said about Sarms and Dylan


----------

